# 1950’s savage 99



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Just got a savage model 99 in 300 savage off of my grandpa, he purchased it when he was 14 in the 50’s, took great care of it. It’s currently scoped but I’m considering taking it off as I prefer irons on lever guns. That said, 300 savage isn’t a round I’ve shot a ton. Would you leave it scoped or rock the irons?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

How are you eyes and can you actually use iron sights? 

I have my dads .300 Savage and he installed a peep sight on it. It shoots fantastic...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cool guns... I have a 1954 Savage 99 in .308...I prefer a scope.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> How are you eyes and can you actually use iron sights?
> 
> I have my dads .300 Savage and he installed a peep sight on it. It shoots fantastic...


Better than 20/20 last I checked, which was 3 years ago.

I love shooting irons, that's what I grew up with, didn't start using a scope until I was an adult.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Fowlmouth said:


> Cool guns...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! That's the year my grandpa purchased his. I think I'll do a bit of shooting with the scope and without to determine


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I’ve had a few savage 99s, all in 308 win. It’s a sacred gun to me as I cut my teeth hunting deer with one and stayed with it for my first 10 years of deer hunting. I killed my first few bucks with my 99 with iron sights. I scoped one of mine and it made the gun a lot less special I thought. Never killed a deer with a scope on one either. Some guns aren’t meant to have a scope. 

My dad still shoots the same savage 99 in 308 win that he has had as long as I have been alive. He put a scope on it a couple years ago because his eyesight is finally giving out. It’s the only condition a scope belongs on a 99 in my opinion.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

I have grand dad’s 1949 in .300 Savage with Lyman peep sight. Linseed oil finished stock. When I could shoot iron sights, it was the best for timber and brush, and in clearings to 200 yards. I can no longer shoot iron sights, but no way would I scope that gun. It will go to a younger hunter.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You want to shoot "Grandpa's" gun, then leave it scoped...just as he used it. If you don't care about that and just want another gun then do whatever you want. 
Taking the scope off or leaving it on will not devalue it at all...just leave the finish and bluing as is...please, no refinishing in any way. Oil 'er up and pass it on.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

3arabians said:


> I've had a few savage 99s, all in 308 win. It's a sacred gun to me as I cut my teeth hunting deer with one and stayed with it for my first 10 years of deer hunting. I killed my first few bucks with my 99 with iron sights. I scoped one of mine and it made the gun a lot less special I thought. Never killed a deer with a scope on one either. Some guns aren't meant to have a scope.
> 
> My dad still shoots the same savage 99 in 308 win that he has had as long as I have been alive. He put a scope on it a couple years ago because his eyesight is finally giving out. It's the only condition a scope belongs on a 99 in my opinion.


Yeah, I feel the scope takes away from it as well, my grandpa only put it on once his sight started to go as well


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

BPturkeys said:


> You want to shoot "Grandpa's" gun, then leave it scoped...just as he used it. If you don't care about that and just want another gun then do whatever you want.
> Taking the scope off or leaving it on will not devalue it at all...just leave the finish and bluing as is...please, no refinishing in any way. Oil 'er up and pass it on.


He actually only shot irons his entire life, even on his 30-06, he didn't start to scope anything until his sight went. So shooting irons would truly be shooting it the way he did


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

What kind of scope is it? You may try it both ways and see what you like better, as you've proposed. 

That is a really cool gift.


----------



## NH Hunter (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought a "newer" 99 a few year back because I always like them and never owned a lever gun except a Red Rider :smile: It a 70's vintage 99E in .308 caliber. I think I paid $350 for the gun, a couple boxes of ammo, a set of dies, sling and a soft case. My neighbor grew up in VT but gave up deer hunting and his son wasn't into guns or hunting so he decided to sell it. He asked me what it was worth so I did some research and told him it was probably around $400 since he had stripped the original finish and oiled the stock with "Swedish Oil". He said "give me $350 and you can have it". So I did. I don't think the 99E's are worth much. It's basically the mass marketed Woolworth version of the gun. No pretty wood or anything special. Just a shooter. It came with a Weaver K4 scope on it. I also have a Remington Model 600 Mohawk in .308. Another odd duck, Woolworth gun. I need to take them both out to the range and run some rounds through them. Sounds like you gramps's 99 is a keeper.


----------

